# Lever style bow vs compound bows



## AMRACS_Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello. New to the forum. I've been googleing and searching here for sometime trying to see if there are any benefits to one or the other as far as lever and compound bows. IS it just the different action? Or is there benefit to one over the other? I love my recurve so I was thinking about going lever and picking up a Phoenix. Any input would be appreciated. 

**Edit**This will be for hunting. For now at least.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Lever bows are nice they have a very unique smooth and comfortable draw curve. They were great at the time they were created and with regards to Oneida where the fastest bows available for a little while.

Now with more modern technology parallel limb design better cam design your standard compound bow this faster though it'll typically have a more stiff draw curve.

One thing I love about the lever limb design, typically being Oneida, is that it is very easy to work on. I don't need to buy a special bow press. I can go to the hardware store get a couple of L brackets to buy 4 and some rubber tubing for a press.

If your new to archery, there are plenty very good standard compound bows that are available for reasonable price. However, if you like the lever bow design you like the draw curve just like the way it feels, whatever. Go ahead and get one they're accurate easy to shoot and generally holder very good resale value.

One thing I love about the Oneida lever limb design is how easy it is to work on, especially setting center Shot. There is no playing with the yokes. A solid wooden workbench, a rubber mallet and Allen wrenches is all it takes. Loosen the appropriate Allen screws lay the bow on the bench, smack the outboard lemon to alignment with the mallet. You can also use a large flat blade screwdriver to wedge the limb left and right


----------



## Easton huntley (Jan 10, 2017)

Do what?


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Easton huntley said:


> Do what?


^
^ 
"...smack the outboard lemon"...

Can't you read?


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

I do remember some good shooters with the oneida, but I thought it was bananas and a inboard


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

AMRACS_Daddy said:


> Hello. New to the forum. I've been googleing and searching here for sometime trying to see if there are any benefits to one or the other as far as lever and compound bows. IS it just the different action? Or is there benefit to one over the other? I love my recurve so I was thinking about going lever and picking up a Phoenix. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> **Edit**This will be for hunting. For now at least.


Send me a PM maybe we can find someone in your area that will let you loose a few arrows in one so you can see if it's a good fit for you.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Smack outboard limb...lol. and yes I can read but I'm cross eyed.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I had an Oneida many years ago and hope to one day have one again. I want one to shoot fingers again. The draw cycle was smoother than any wheel bow and it was fast enough but it always had a thump when I shot. I didn’t know until I looked them up if they still made them.


----------



## 78Staff (Dec 31, 2002)

KRONIIK said:


> ^
> ^
> "...smack the outboard lemon"...
> 
> Can't you read?


I have a feeling his post count will soon drop .


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

He's talking about if the outboard limb, the recurve limb, was to get out of alignment with the power limbs, the center shot got out of alignment ...That's in case you dropped the bow out of your treestand, or got mad and slammed it up against a tree..I don't know why he would use that analogy...I've never had to to do that with any of my Oneidas and I've had them since the 80s......

Op another thing the Oneidas are not compared to a recurve, they are a compound bow, and or they call them a lever bow....


----------



## AMRACS_Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

KRONIIK said:


> ^
> ^
> "...smack the outboard lemon"...
> 
> Can't you read?


:set1_rolf2: I read right over that.


----------



## AMRACS_Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> He's talking about if the outboard limb, the recurve limb, was to get out of alignment with the power limbs, the center shot got out of alignment ...That's in case you dropped the bow out of your treestand, or got mad and slammed it up against a tree..I don't know why he would use that analogy...I've never had to to do that with any of my Oneidas and I've had them since the 80s......
> 
> Op another thing the Oneidas are not compared to a recurve, they are a compound bow, and or they call them a lever bow....


I wasn't insinuating they were they same. My mistake on that. What I was meaning was the look of them. I've also read that the draw cycle is so smooth its almost as if you're drawing a traditional bow.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Dont believe anyone was insulted, just correcting a common misconception.

I would suggest just going to shoot them see if you like them

Regarding the smacking the outboard with a rubber mallet... That was the suggested method on how to get it aligned from the manufacturer... somewhere on YouTube there's still the videos available I'm turning and setup. I remember walking into the shop years ago and seeing somebody do that.

Regarding them being a great finger Bowl, absolutely. It's the main reason I got one that I have, and old aeroforce. I had mine set up with an old timberdoodle rest that way I could shoot fingers or release and have Arrow impact very close to each other


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Do you guys with lever bow experience find them all to be loud, or are there some that aren't?

(Just parroting a fairly common complaint I've often heard about lever bows in general; I have no personal experience either way...)


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes the bows are a little bit louder. All you have to do is think about how many thousands of deer have been killed with those bows. They're very easy to quiet down just maybe have to do them a little bit differently than your typical compound. I think those that are making serious complaints are probably those that are making excuses for missing deer


----------



## AMRACS_Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

I've heard that a little velcro or felt where the string makes contact with the lever works. They also seem to be a bit quieter when shooting with finger. Or so I've read/ heard. Finding one to shoot is easier said than done. I need a left handed bow. Unless someone doesn't mind never seeing their arrow again?


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

KRONIIK said:


> Do you guys with lever bow experience find them all to be loud, or are there some that aren't?
> 
> (Just parroting a fairly common complaint I've often heard about lever bows in general; I have no personal experience either way...)


The sound $issue" is primarily that the sound is so different that a wheel cam bow that it is almost always perceived as louder.

That said, many that claim they're actually loud don't know the first thing about tuning them. A loose timing cable and low brace and it'll sound like a 22lr went off. On the other hand, a properly tu es bow with a good weight in the arrow and you'll have guys on the range asking you "is that an Oneida? Ita so quiet...". As always, it's merely a matter of doing things right to get the results you want


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

You are 100% right. Getting timing down is critical on the Oneida lever action bows. Most of the people I have met at shops have no idea how to tune them. 

Yes Velcro on the loom ends of the outboards works very well. However it's really unnecessary with the newer outboard limbs better made of some kind of polymer or carbon fiber. Now the old wood Outboards, definitely help with the velcro


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Yall got me wishing I would have kept my Oneida!! I kinda miss it.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Allen cox said:


> Yall got me wishing I would have kept my Oneida!! I kinda miss it.


The old ones are still available on eBay ... just may have to wait for a certain specific model. The funny thing is it's going to cost you the same or more than when you originally bought it... LOL


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Agree Oneida bows that I used had to have the tiller exact up and down and tuned to perfection with a heavy arrow especially the ones that were not centershot. Very quiet bows if tuned right, heavy bows, draw feel smooth, used leather tabs with mine and a springy rest.


----------



## AMRACS_Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

Ugh. No one carries these in left hand to shoot! Maybe I'll just wear an eye patch? :rofl:


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

Fury90flier said:


> You are 100% right. Getting timing down is critical on the Oneida lever action bows. Most of the people I have met at shops have no idea how to tune them.
> 
> Yes Velcro on the loom ends of the outboards works very well. However it's really unnecessary with the newer outboard limbs better made of some kind of polymer or carbon fiber. Now the old wood Outboards, definitely help with the velcro


The carbon limbs are louder than wood. They have a more acute sharp sound.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

My take; 

Nothing draws better than an Oneida. I was sponsored by the original Oneida back in the 80's. Some advantages...but the disadvantages outweighed them. They had an un-natural thwack sound that spooked game like no other bow I've ever shot.[many] They were hard to keep in adjustment. I had a few tourneys that I couldn't finish with my Oneida at the time. It was a running joke at the time. Compare that to my 2013 Hoyt Spyder turbo that I haven't made an adjustment to in almost 3 years and it still shoots lights out.

I've heard the Oneidas of today are much better....but they still can't compete with the speed, efficiency, quiet and rock solid consistency of a modern parallel limb compound, IMO. 

If that smooth draw overrides all other factors...then the new Oneidas are the ticket. Just be careful on downward angle shots. We had a guy that knocked himself out of a tree with his lower limb. Just about broke his own leg- wrecked his knee for sure. I saw the bruise and hematoma on his leg- it was nasty. Follow good shooting techniques and it won't be a factor.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

You mentioned a good point about speed. At one time they were great compared to the bows of the day. But technology has by far surpassed even standard compounds of just 5 to 10 years ago.

One of the problems oneida has is that they never really upgraded their cam. I know there are a couple of those such as the stealth that had a more radical design and much faster. But it too had problems too narrow and lacked adjustable timing other than tillering... thicken the cams up a little bit make the cable Groove deeper, add adjustable timing and you would have had a rocking lever bow.

There are a couple of companies American Eagle bows and 5150 / Gulf Coast archery that made better cams... Unfortunately they're not around anymore.

If you are interested in a lever bow, there's a company called RPM archery that is making them. And a little bit cheaper than the Oneida bows.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

OP you may want to check out Lever Lovers on Facebook, those guys know there stuff and have lots of Oneidas, and parts for sale...


----------



## AMRACS_Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

Fury90flier said:


> You mentioned a good point about speed. At one time they were great compared to the bows of the day. But technology has by far surpassed even standard compounds of just 5 to 10 years ago.
> 
> One of the problems oneida has is that they never really upgraded their cam. I know there are a couple of those such as the stealth that had a more radical design and much faster. But it too had problems too narrow and lacked adjustable timing other than tillering... thicken the cams up a little bit make the cable Groove deeper, add adjustable timing and you would have had a rocking lever bow.
> 
> ...


I looked into them. I thought that they were marketing mostly to bow fishermen.


----------



## AMRACS_Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> OP you may want to check out Lever Lovers on Facebook, those guys know there stuff and have lots of Oneidas, and parts for sale...


I didn't even think to look for an FB group! Good call. Thank you!


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

AMRACS_Daddy said:


> I didn't even think to look for an FB group! Good call. Thank you!


That's why I asked if you were on Facebook.


----------



## AMRACS_Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

plecavalier said:


> That's why I asked if you were on Facebook.


I thought there would be a popup or something when I logged back in notifying of a new PM. I overlooked the message at the top of the page.


----------



## JB_1974 (Nov 20, 2012)

@AMRACS_Daddy; Have you considered shooting a right handed bow using Thumb Draw/Release? It takes some getting used to, but you get used to it pretty quickly.
Here's a video an associate of mine posted awhile back if you're interested in learning here.

And yeah Lever Action Bows are just a little louder but cork on the limb tips and string silencers make short work of any noise.


----------



## AMRACS_Daddy (Jul 12, 2019)

A right handed bow and still shoot it lefty? I haven't. I had seen thumb release aids, but wasn't sure about the style. It looks interesting. I didn't know that they could be fired like that. I don't know any one who has a bow that isn't center shot though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

AMRACS_Daddy said:


> Hello. New to the forum. I've been googleing and searching here for sometime trying to see if there are any benefits to one or the other as far as lever and compound bows. IS it just the different action? Or is there benefit to one over the other? I love my recurve so I was thinking about going lever and picking up a Phoenix. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> **Edit**This will be for hunting. For now at least.


The benefits are you can shoot with your fingers ,you can shoot without sights easier, and that you don't need a bow press. You can overhaul the whole thing at home. If you're a minimalist like me that likes to do things self-sufficiently then it's the best choice.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I had an Oneida years ago and it was a fascinating bow. The downside there is a lot of hardware and a lot of swing to the outboard limbs, other than that it was a smooth shooting bow that I shot with a tab, burger button, and flipper rest. I was wanting one for a finger bow a while back but couldn’ter get past the price and some negative reviews, but I can’t remember what it was on the negative reviews that turned me off. I really liked the one I had years ago and will probably get a Phoenix in the future.


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

Easton huntley said:


> Do what?


He was just explaining when they have that bent and sometimes there's a bend in the outboard limb and the power limb. It's really easy to fix you just tap it with that mail it but don't worry about that


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Oneida just wins for cool points. I miss my old one too!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I had a Tomacat I liked but I traded up for an Aeroforce and that baby was too loud. The Tomacat was actually really quiet. They might be "easy" but only if you learn them first. To me it was like a football bat...........and I didn't want to start over for that bow only. 

I can see why the finger shooters would love them......are the new ones quiet again?


----------

